# What library for this sound



## Jotto (Apr 3, 2021)

Im not expecting miracles, but can anyone recomend a library for this kind of sound? I have my eyes on Albion Neo so far.


----------



## gohrev (Apr 8, 2021)

This sounds like it was recorded pretty up-close, although the strings still sound very lush. Beautiful piece!

For strings, I would recommend Cinematic Studio Strings: https://cinematicstudioseries.com/strings/
And, to be fair, I would recommend their Woodwinds and Brass for all the other instruments


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2021)

I would think that CSS is going to be just way too high-romantic for this sort of thing. 

Neo would sound amazing - but might be a bit wet - but I don't know, maybe if you were to crank up the close mics. I don't have Neo, but find that the Woodwinds in Tundra are completely different instruments when you crank up the close mic. So I wouldn't discount Neo entirely.

What about MSS' Sul Tastos? At least I think this demo uses the sul tastos, perhaps (the etherial choir vibe notwithstanding) this approaches the sound you're looking for?




(Only one dynamic layer in MSS Sul Tastos though).


----------

